# D20:Modern. Dark City Explorers Company. [OOC/Full]



## Tanstaafl (Jun 27, 2003)

D20:Modern; Adventurers, Inc.

The setting is North America; about 600 years after the end of the world. There was an apocalyptic battle involving nuclear and biological weapons; followed by a series of natural disasters that have altered the face of the planet. Civilization as we know it ceased to exist; humanity hung on by a very slim thread and is just now starting to move back onto the surface of their world. The massive amounts of radiation has caused a number of mutations; ‘true humans’ are now in a minority, with altered humans making up the majority of the population {meta-game; elves, dwarves, halflings, gnomes, orcs, goblins, ect.}.

PCs would begin the game working for Ms. Eliza Bloome, a scientist in Heolstor City. She is forming a team of explorers to search for artifacts of a former civilization. She was injured on a recent quest and is now confined to a wheelchair; the rest of her team, including a husband and a son,  did not survive the mission.

Players would receive some supplies from Ms. Bloome, and use the Wealth system for acquiring additional gear. All equipment will be available at the start of the game, but most technologically advanced items, including handguns, rifles, and ammunition,  will not be easy to find/repair/ect. once the game begins.

Ability scores selected by a 36 point buy system, second level characters.
Non-human races allowed {I’ll give permission on a case-by-case method}.
Everyone begins the game with the Archaic Weapon Proficiency Feat for free.
Max hit points at first two levels (I’ll give the option of having me roll or taking the average at additional levels).


----------



## Douane (Jun 27, 2003)

Curses on you!  (Another game on the already too long list of those I'd like to join.)


A Fallout-style game; I'm almost drooling.  Just recently had a look at a friend's collection of "Darwin's World" pdfs, because I really like the genre.

So, I'd very interested in playing, but I don't want to hog the GM .  If there are too many applicants, I'll step back.


Folkert


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2003)

Like Douane, count me in as interested, but I'll step back to let other players in if you get a lot of demand for playing spaces.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

sounds cool, I am interested


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm looking for about six players, I'll make a more definite decision after a day or two - when I have a better idea of the interest level for this game.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Tokiwong, Jarval, Douane - what are your character concepts (Class/Personality blurb)?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm interested as well, but I have a few questions... 

What books are we allowed to use when making characters?

Are there any options and powers we're restricted from choosing or progressing towards?

When you say non-human races, and then say there aren't many true humans... umm... Which races can we use without asking?  Which races do you have in mind that we need to ask you about?


----------



## Orochi (Jun 29, 2003)

Count me as interested as well. I've been toying with trying to run something Fallout-like, but playing's just as good, if not better.

Rough concept is a bounty hunter type character, if that's appropriate. A preacher who saves the sinners he can and sends the rest to Satan a few years ahead of schedule.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 29, 2003)

I would be interested, have a concept for a scout and loot-collector i created for waste world a while ago lying around here.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> What books are we allowed to use when making characters? [/B]




A: I'd prefer you to just use the d20:Modern core rule book but may allow things from other books if you have a very good reason for including the Race/Feat/Item/ect in your characater.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Are there any options and powers we're restricted from choosing or progressing towards? [/B]




A: Anything in the book is okay.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> When you say non-human races, and then say there aren't many true humans... umm... Which races can we use without asking?  Which races do you have in mind that we need to ask you about? [/B]




A: Sorry that was unclear, the populatoin of Heolstor City (starting location of the game) is mainly made up of unmutated humans. If you want to play a non-human character it will probably be okay, I just want you to run it by me first. FYI, in and arround Heolstor there is some prejudice against mutated humans and a lot of resentment (by mutated humans) toward 'true humans.' As you get further into the wild-lands this predjudice all but dissapears and individuals are judged by their words and deeds instead of the exterior of their bodies.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Orochi said:
			
		

> *
> Rough concept is a bounty hunter type character, if that's appropriate. A preacher who saves the sinners he can and sends the rest to Satan a few years ahead of schedule. *




A bounty hunter would work well in this setting... as would a preacher of this type... as far as religion is concerned just about every wierd cult you can immagine exists somewhere and you can probably design a 'church' to fit your concept - if you'd rather I did the design work, let me know.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *I would be interested, have a concept for a scout and loot-collector i created for waste world a while ago lying around here. *




Scavanger-types will make up several of the NPC gangs that you'll run into. You could be a former or current gang member or a freelance rival if you wanted to. This would also be a reasonable way to earn a living; collecting detris & scrap. cleaning it up a little and then selling it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd be interested in running a Young Indy style character -- a budding scientist interested in the "technology of the ancients;" so interested, he's willing to risk life and limb to unearth these items and tinker with them.

Unlike many scientists, however, he's also a little new-age.  He's interested in things a bit more esoteric, and has some wild theories that border on quack-mysticism.  If magic isn't going to be an option, then I'll just a be a bit of a crack-pot (my little quirkiness), but if it is, hopefully some of these trinkets of the ancients might provide some proof for my more "magical" theories.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Mordane76 - very good idea (magic will be available, but not at second level). You've got a spot.

Orochi & Radient - you're in if you're still interested.

Tokiwong & Jarval - what character concepts are you kicking around?

Douane - I'm going to take you up on your gallant offer to bow out; I'd rather have different players in this game than the Spycraft game, so that I can "get to know" more people.

_edit: note to self, there is no 't' in Mordane... _


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm going with Fast/Dedicated survivalist, with the Adventurer profession.  Putting ranks into skills like Ride, Survival, Treat Injury and similar.  General theme of being familiar with animals and using them for transport rather than vehicles.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm going Smart/Dedicated, Academic (Archaeologist)... I'm about 3/4 of the way through character creation... 

So far, I have ranks in a lot of the Int skills (Computers, Investigate, Research, Search, Knowledges), and speak, read, and write three languages.

(EDIT: DARN "I" KEY!!!! Missed the "I" in Academic...  )


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Jarval & Mordane76; both concepts look good. Go ahead and post stats here as you get them ready, we'll tinker with them as needed and I'll get a Rogue's Gallery going in about a week.

Mordane76 - my keyboard likes to play tricks on me as well.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Here you go... Meet Finneas Greybull!!!*

Finneas Greybull (Mordane76 – Shannon Carl)
Dedicated 1/Smart 1; Character Level 2; Starting Occupation: Academic (Archaeologist); Age: 29; Gender: Male; Height: 6’1”; Eyes: Green; Hair: Sandy Blond; Skin: White (Tanned); Initiative: +1; Base Attack Bonus: +0 (melee +0, ranged +1); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 14; Defense: 13; Flat Footed Defense: 12; Reputation: +2; Action Points: 11; Wealth: +1 (started at +7); SV: Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +5

Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 14.

Weapons: Sword Cane; Attacks at +0; Damage: 1d6; Critical x2 on 18-20; Range: M; Weight: 3 lbs.; Type: P; Size: M; Special: Blade always concealed (Spot DC 18)

Armor/Protective Item: Leather Jacket; Type: Impromptu; Equipment Bonus: +1; Proficient: Y; Armor Penalty: -0; Weight: 4 lbs.; Speed: 30ft.; Size: L; Max Dex: +8; Special: None.

Skills: Computer Use +7/4, Craft (Writing) +7/4, Decipher Script +11/4, Disable Device +7/4, Investigate +9/4, Knowledge (arcane lore) +9/4, Knowledge (history) +9/4, Knowledge (theology and philosophy) +7/4, Profession (Archaeologist) +7/4, Research +9/4, Search +7/4, Sense Motive +9/4, Survival +5/2, Spot +5/2

Feats: Archaic Weapon Proficiency, Attentive (Investigate, Sense Motive), Educated (Arcane Lore, History), Simple Weapon Proficiency

Talents/Special Qualities: Savant: Research (Smt 1), Skill Emphasis [Decipher Script] (Ded 1), and +1 to Decipher Script, Research, and added Speak Language [Japanese] (Academic)

Languages: English (S/R/W), Ancient Greek (S/R/W), Latin (S/R/W), Japanese (S)

Allegiances: Heolstor City, Neo-Hermeticism (A mix of Modern, Post-Modern, and Victorian Mystical Steampunk Science), Emma and Jeremiah (Family)

FX Abilities: None

Gear: Daypack, First Aid Kit, Compass, Standard Flashlight, Rope (150 ft), pack of chemical light sticks (5), two disposable cameras, contractor’s field bag, windbreaker, tent (4-person dome), metal detector, sleeping bag, sword cane, multipurpose tool, leather jacket -- 49 lbs; Medium Load.

Appearance/Personality: A tall, strapping American, Finneas is possessed of good, aristocratic features befitting the last son of the Greybull family (a fairly wealthy family in Heolstor City).  Charming and handsome, his parents never understood (and still can’t) why their son would want to play in the dirt – something Finneas loved to do since he was little.  This habit of being outdoors, digging in the dirt, parleyed well into what would become his lifelong occupation and obsession – archaeology.  With the state of the world today, it is necessary for those of Finneas’ learning and ability to strike out and find a means to better life for his fellows in Heolstor City.
	Not all is good for Finneas, however.  His parents were shocked when he decided to take up archaeology as a profession, but they tolerated his “phase” in hopes it would pass and he would return to the family business (medicine).  However, when he started to spout his Neo-Hermetic rhetoric as gospel – talking about magic and how it rules our world, how it is responsible for all the good and bad things that have happened to us, and how it can explain even the simplest scientific phenomenon – they disowned him.  Now, Finneas is a struggling scientist, whose theories are considered extreme at best.
	These truths rarely faze Finneas, however – he is a loyal, well-adjusted, and confident man.  His money issues are tight right now, but he, his wife, and his son are able to board and eat, which is all that is important.  He is dedicated to his work and his theories, and confident that one day he will find the evidence he needs to support his theories.  Some of the “meta-humans” are of special interest to Finneas, as they are very similar to fairy tales of magical beings, and he feels if he can find the links between the “radiation” and his theories on magic, he will have solid evidence to publish his body of work.  Even though Finneas is very fascinated by these creatures, his traditional upbringing shows through in his dealings with them; Finneas is very curt with mutants, seeing them more as objects of study or second-class citizens at best.
	Finneas’ latest fixation has been pre-End technology; he believes whole-heartedly that this technology will prove his theories about magical intervention, and may well provide a means to better the lives of the inhabitants of Heolstor City.

Background/History: The third son of the Greybull family, Finneas was expected to take up the family practice of medicine, marry a nice girl from another wealthy family, and generally live a quiet life.  At the age of four, Finneas started digging; his brother James would say he hasn’t stopped since.  From little trinkets like wallets and buttons to larger finds like a well-preserved vintage 1998 Honda Accord, little Finneas found all sorts of things during his childhood.  At the age of 14, he decided to take up with a local historian and archaeologist named Gerald Trimbul; Trimbul taught him much of the basics, and schooled him in more difficult subjects such as Latin and Greek.  Over the next seven years, Trimbul and Greybull would make many amazing discoveries, and begin to advance theories of what actually caused the End.  These theories and findings would lead to the dig that cost Gerald Trimbul his life – a mysterious cave-in during a dig in the Cheyenne Mountain region of Western America buried Trimbul alive and left Finneas with an all-consuming passion - prove the theories that he and Trimbul had developed.
	Returning to Heolstor City after the accident, Finneas worked quietly as a historian and short-range archaeologist, and married his sweetheart Emma Carson, the daughter of a general storekeeper.  His son Jeremiah was born when Finneas was 23.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2003)

I guess a Tough/Strong Hero, think grizzled survivor, with a good head on his shoulders, tough as nails, no nonsense kind of guy, with a background in soldiering, or perhaps a village champion or something


----------



## Radiant (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Scavanger-types will make up several of the NPC gangs that you'll run into. You could be a former or current gang member or a freelance rival if you wanted to. This would also be a reasonable way to earn a living; collecting detris & scrap. cleaning it up a little and then selling it. *




yep thought of something like that. Someone who tried to make his living collecting loot, dodging the gangs and surviving in the wilderness. Could be hired as a scout for that mission. I'll post a bit more about it later then I'm not in such a hurry.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

If there is still a spot open, I would like to play.


Character concept is an Outrider type (Fast hero most likely) Gnome who rides a motorcycle (solar-powered? Gas/whatever..)

Generally inquisitive, he seeks to explore the Ruins of the old World in order to make a fortune in the new.

Seeking old technology to exploit, namely Cinema,Music,Entertainment. 

'There's a whole World of Knowledge out there boys, I even have a data-disk from an ancient Sage....here let me get it. yes, George Carlin, a Master Orator, I assume...he has these Seven Words...'

He can fire a weapon as well, but digging through the ruins of the Cities looking for DVDs sounds fun.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven: you've got a spot, go ahead and work up some stats.

A gnome would be fine for this sort of character. Meta-game-wise SP will be an easier motorcycle to keep running - gasoline will probably be a very expensive "luxury" item in this setting.

  I like fast heroes (have a soft spot for gunslingers, too).   


_edit: clarify_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2003)

Looking at the other concepts posted so far...

I'm really starting to feel like the brother character from _The Mummy_ and _The Mummy Returns_... we have all the strong, fast, survivor-types, and then me, the bookish quack scientist...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

*eyes light up* 
I can make an _Atlantas_ situation... "It's all up to you and that little book."
Scrawny brainy guy saves the mission & gets the girl.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2003)

I sure hope the girl is Finneas' wife... else she might not be too happy... 

And who you calling _scrawny_?!  I'm "strapping."


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Oops, forgot Finneas was married for a moment... okay, he can save the mission and find some spectaular gismo/gadget/artifact. Probably more useful than bringing home a girl, less style, though. 

Sorry, you say 'bookisk' and my mind jumps to 'scrawny,' you can be the 'strapping intellectual.'


_edit: darn spelling conventions... _


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

First draft of my stats.  I'll work on a name and typing up his background.


*As yet unnamed character* (Jarval)
Fast 2; Starting Occupation: Adventurer; Age: 23; Gender: Male; Height: 6’1"; Eyes: Blue; Hair: Blonde; Skin: Tanned; Initiative: +3; Base Attack Bonus: +1 (melee +3, ranged +4); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 20; Defense: 19; Flat Footed Defense: 16; Reputation: +0; Action Points: 11; Wealth: +?; SV: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3;

Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8.

Weapons: Weapon Name; Attacks at +#; Damage: #d#+#; Critical x# on ##-##; Range: XXX; Weight: #lbs.; Type: x; Size: x; Special: xxx; Ammunition: type; ## rounds.

Armor/Protective Item: Lether Armor; Type: Archaic; Equipment Bonus: +2; Proficient: Y; Armor Penalty: 0; Weight: 15 lbs.; Speed: 30 ft.; Max Dex: +6.

Skills: Hide +10/5, Move Silently +10/5, Navigate +5/2.5, Ride +8/5, Survival +10/5, Treat Injury +8/5.

Feats: Archaic Weapon Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Light), Guide, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Stealthy.

Talents/Special Qualities:  Evasion.

Languages: English (S/R/W)

Allegiances: Heolstor City.

FX Abilities: None.

Gear: Arrows (36), Binoculars, Standard, Backpack (Map (Road Atlas), Rope (150 ft.), Tent (2-Person Dome), Trail Rations (12)), Compass (Carried), Compound Bow, Knife, Leather Armor, Machete. 
Total Weight Carried: 44.5 lbs; Load: Light.  

Appearance/Personality: To be detailed

Background/History: To be detailed.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm still interested. I'll get stats and skills and all done as soon as I can, but someone's got my d20 Modern book right now. I've got a copy of the point buy chart though, so I'll at least have stats. Anyway, for now I'll post all the descriptive material.

Name: Father William Mallory
Fast 1/Tough 1 (tentative, Fast may turn into Dedicated)
Character Level 2
Age: 31
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 236 lbs
Gender: Male
Eyes: Grey
Hair: Red

Physical Appearance/Personality: Father William is a huge man. He looks like a lumbering bear, dressed an old leather duster over whatever armor he has on hand. He has a full red beard and his hair is long, halling out of the back of his old style black preacher's hat (looks kinda like a cowboy's stetson, for those not familiar with that kind of hat, only the brim does not fold upwards anywhere). Between the voat and the armor are his weapon belts, crisscrossing his barrel chest (weapons will either be two pistols or a poistol and a hand weapon, probably a big knife or machete). In spite of his bulk, he's a lightning fast draw and a pretty good shot, from extensive practice. 

You can't talk about Father William's personality without discussing his religion, because the one formed the other as much as the other formed the one. His religion is pretty easy, since it's pretty much standard Old Testament-style Christianity. He talks a lot of hellfire and brimstone, and is a boisterous, outgoing individual for the most part. Under all the bluster and preaching about sinners and the need to get rid of them is a decidedly pragmatic bent. Father William will use criminals as needed to get at more important criminals, primarily murderers. Father William will only fight to the death if attacked or in bringing in those wanted for murder. He prefers to leave the punishment of elsser crimes to lesser servants of the Lord. He has a penchant for bringing back scalps, even when such things are not necessary, since he considers it important to leave an object leson for those who look to sin. He has rejected all sins except for gluttony, since he feels he burns plenty of calories doing the Lord's work.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

Orochi - most of the d20:Modern rules are available in the SRD.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

Never got the go-ahead on my diea, do I need to expand more?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

Tokiwong - You're in & your concept is fine (sorry, thought I'd said that before, but upon re-reading realized that I hadn't). Go ahead and put together some stats.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

Here's a link to the Rogue's Gallery for this game.

Mordante76 - you may post your character there at your convinience.

Everyone Else - please continue working on stats, ect. in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Orochi - most of the d20:Modern rules are available in the SRD. *




what's SRD?


----------



## Douane (Jun 30, 2003)

Radiant,

SRD means the "System Reference Document", the freely available part of the rules WOTC provided.

The one for Modern D20 can be found here:

D20 Modern SRD 

[EDIT: There's a PDF version of the SRD out there, but unfortunately I don't have a link.]


Hope that helps!

Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Radiant,
> 
> SRD means the "System Reference Document", the freely available part of the rules WOTC provided.
> 
> ...





thanks


----------



## Douane (Jun 30, 2003)

UPDATE!


The Modern D20 SRD pdf (compiled by EN-Worlder Kenjib) can be found here:

Kenji's d20 & OGL Junque


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks Douane.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes, thanks indeed. Downloaded it today, will try to get everything together by tommorow afternoon at the lastest. Mother in law is here, so I'm doing the family thing tonight.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

It was pointed out to me recently that the name I've given this game is the same as that of a movie (to which the game has no relation). Is this going to be confusing or bothersome to you? 

I can change the name if it will be. Please let me know what you think.

My reason for calling the party the "Dark City Adventureres" is that the name of your city, Heolstor, literally translates as 'Dark.'


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

charcter concept:
Gen:
Age: 18
Gen or rather Genevievè (not that she would ever use her full name) has grown up among a scavenger gang after her parents died in a storm then she was six. She did all the gang stuff, including passing ridiculous tests of bravery and taking part in fights with other scavengers. But after Mike her first boyfriend was killed in one of the fights she decided that she had enough of all that and set of on her own. Searching the wastes alone is a dangerous way to earn a living and she survived by allways being sneaky and rather running from trouble than facing it. By now she is incredible experienced with life and its dangers outside of civilization. She considers other humans a very dangerous form of predator and expects nothing but betrayal from them. She allways reminds the people around her of a rabbit or rat that sensed a bigger animal. Despite her attitude she has a good heart and somehow never gets herself to be as uncaring as she would like herself to be. 
Gens most treasured possesions are an old high quality gun she found once and a faded fashion magazine from hundreds of years back that shows wealth and lifestyles she can't even imagine. 

Recently she has hit hard times. Then she returned to the city with her last loot she was spotted by a scavenger gang and captured. After having fun with her for a day they left her lying half dead. Somehow she managed to reach Heolstor City and her local buyer (a small merchant) even paid to have her wounds treated in exchange of the promise to pay him back. He told her about Ms. Eliza Bloome and "recommended" that she would work for her to better be able to pay him back. Normally she wouldn't have considered working with others but since her skills as a scout can get her fed and pay back her contact she didn't really see a choice.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *It was pointed out to me recently that the name I've given this game is the same as that of a movie (to which the game has no relation). Is this going to be confusing or bothersome to you?
> 
> I can change the name if it will be. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> My reason for calling the party the "Dark City Adventureres" is that the name of your city, Heolstor, literally translates as 'Dark.' *




I didn't even know about that movie, the name's fine with me.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

As you're putting together gear 'wish lists' keep in mind that Ms. Bloome will be able to give you some supplies & gear as part of your payment (in fact she'll probably try to pay you entirely in goods if you're ameniable to that arrangement) as she owns the largest store in the City.

Some items you'll want to stock up on at the beginning of the game include: ammunition if you intend to use firearms, and any technologically advanced or mechanically complex items you might want for your characters (flashlight batteries, motorcycles, nightvision goggles, cameras, ect.).


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

Radient - your background & personality post is excellent & I really like the picture you included of your character.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Radient - your background & personality post is excellent & I really like the picture you included of your character. *




thanks , I feared the worst since I just threw it together right now and I'm really tired.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2003)

A bit of background for my character:

Andrew Hunter.  Born to a long line of farmers, Andrew found working the soil dull, and wanted a taste of excitement.  Soon after his 15th birthday, he joined the militia that does its best to protect Heolstor City, and found a niche for himself as a Rider, one of the horseback scouts that patrol the perimeter of the City's holdings.

He was partnered with an older Rider, Edward Beaconswood, from whom he learnt both his survival skills, and his lack of social graces.  Living most of your life in the wilds doesn't exactly make you a people person...  Edward has now retired from active service, and teaches the next generation of Riders, but Andrew visits him and his students as often as he can.

The best part of ten years in the role of a Rider has left Andrew with a deep suspicion of outsiders, and a rather xenophobic attitude to mutants.  He has a job talking with people, most of his experience of conversation tending to consist of giving or being given orders.  He comes off as abrupt and ill-tempered, but secretly he hopes to become more able at interacting with others beyond a "Get out of our territory!" level.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Cool, I'll throw him up tonight, and in the RG after you OK him.



I think 'll have a side-kick, how's about a monkey-chinchilla-thingie? Someone has to ride in my side-car...




-Uriel


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 1, 2003)

Urial_fire_of_Heaven - a sidekick is okay as long as it's a pet-type creature and used mostly for flavor (you're not going to be able to give it a weapon or have it help out in any meaningful way with skills, ect.) You would have to have at least one rank in the Handle Animal skill and purchase the critter at a DC of 8.

Also, when you put together stats for the Gnome, please remember that the skill points per level in the d20:Modern CRB assume that all characters are human (thus you'll have to subract one Feat at 1st level, four skill points at 1st level, and one skill point at each additional level). You're character will recieve all of the Gnome racial modifiers featured in the D&D _Player's Handbook_ unless you want to make a 'wild gnome' sub-race.  In either case there will, obviously, be no racially determined favored class.


_edit: added Gnome stuff_


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 1, 2003)

Jarval: Feel free to post your character in the Rogue's Gallery whenever you're ready, everything looks good.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

I figured that the pet would be flavor...but that means you can't kill him! 

At least I can talk to him, as a burrowing mamma...

Gnome:'So, Lucky, what do you think of these odd artifacts?'

Lucky the Chinchilla:'Eat,eat,dust-bath,eat,run,jump,eat,get scratched,eat...'

Er...

Maybe a dog would be better...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 1, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I figured that the pet would be flavor...but that means you can't kill him! *




Rats! Or should that be Chinchillas?! Here I was all prepared to have a griefstricken gnome wailing of the loss of his dear Fido... er Lucky? Wait, if you name him Lucky he's obviously immortal. {FYI: if you really have a pet, or a family for that manner, I will not use them for plot-hooks without express permission & I won't kill off any PC created NPCs without 1. a very good reason, 2. the PCs permission.}



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *
> Maybe a dog would be better... *




If a dog is man's best friend, who does the gnome get stuck with?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 1, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If a dog is man's best friend, who does the gnome get stuck with? *




The Taco Bell DOG... 

EDIT -- "Remember Davey, Dog spelled backwards is God."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Hmmm...Chinchilla it is, then! WooHoo!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2003)

hm, since i never made a d20 modern char before and only one D&D can anyone tell me which stats are important for a scout?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 1, 2003)

Radient: You'll want a decent Dexterity for Hide & Move Silently as well as ranged attack bonus & defense and respectable scores in both Wisdom & Intelligence for Search, Spot, and Listen.... 

Everyone: for this game the massive damage threshold will be 2x current Constitution, and you can ignore all the licensing and restrictions on weapon ownership as such laws would not be in place. Also, please start thinking about short and long term goals for your characters - you don't need to post anything, just have the topic on the back burner & your characters can bring it up in game when appropriate.


----------



## Orochi (Jul 2, 2003)

Name: Father William Mallory (Orochi)
Class: Charismatic Hero 1/Tough Hero 1
Character Level: 2 
Starting Occupation: Religious
Age: 31 
Gender: Male 
Height: 6’3”
Eyes: Grey
Hair: Red
Skin: Tan 
Initiative: +2
Base Attack Bonus: (melee +0, ranged +2)
Speed: 30ft.
HP: 21
Defense: 13
Flat Footed Defense: 11
Reputation: +2
Action Points: 10
Wealth: +?
SV: Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1

Str 11, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16

Weapons: 
* Weapon Name: Glock 20; Attacks at +3 (includes ranged attack bonus); Damage: 2d6; Critical x2 on 20; Range: 40; Weight: 3lbs.; Type: ballistic; Size: S; Ammunition: 15; type: 10mm rounds.
* Weapon Name: Combat Knife; Attacks at +0; Damage: 1d4; Critical x2 on 19-20; Range: XXX; Weight: 1 lbs.; Type: slashing; Size: S

Armor/Protective Item: 
* Name: Leather Jacket (duster style) Type: Impromptu; Equipment Bonus: +1; Proficient: N; Armor Penalty: -0; Weight: 4lbs.; Speed: 30ft.; Size: M; Max Dex: +8

Skills:
Concentration +3/1 rank
Intimidate +3/4 ranks
Knowledge (theology) +1/4 ranks
Knowledge (streetwise) +0/1 rank
Profession (preacher) +1/4 ranks
Profession (bounty hunter) +1/2 ranks
Spot +1/1 rank
Bluff +3/2 ranks
Diplomacy +3/1 rank
Gather Information +3/3 ranks
Perform (stand up/preach) +3/4 ranks
Listen +1/3 ranks
Sense Motive +1/3 ranks

Feats: Archaic Weapon Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Renown, Frightful Presence

Talents/Special Qualities: Remain Conscious, Fast Talk

Languages: English (R/W/S)

Allegiances: God, Heolstor City

FX Abilities: none 

Gear: Steel Handcuffs (x2), backpack, tent (2 person dome), sleeping bag, 50’ rope, 3 weeks trail rations, hip holster, chemical light sticks (5), binoculars, Bible.

Appearance/Personality: Father William is a huge man. He looks like a lumbering bear, dressed an old leather duster over a plain black shirt with a white collar, black slacks, a silver patent leather boots. He has a full red beard and his hair is long, falling out of the back of his old style black preacher's hat (looks kinda like a cowboy's stetson, for those not familiar with that kind of hat, only the brim does not fold upwards anywhere). Between the coat and the clothes are his weapon belts, crisscrossing his barrel chest and putting his pistol on his left side and a large combat knife on his left. In spite of his bulk, he's a lightning fast draw and a pretty good shot, from extensive practice. 

You can't talk about Father William's personality without discussing his religion, because the one formed the other as much as the other formed the one. His religion is pretty easy, since it's pretty much standard Old Testament-style Christianity. He talks a lot of hellfire and brimstone, and is a boisterous, outgoing individual for the most part. Under all the bluster and preaching about sinners and the need to get rid of them is a decidedly pragmatic bent. Father William will use criminals as needed to get at more important criminals, primarily murderers. Father William will only fight to the death if attacked or in bringing in those wanted for murder. He prefers to leave the punishment of lesser crimes to lesser servants of the Lord. He has a penchant for bringing back scalps, even when such things are not necessary, since he considers it important to leave an object lesson for those who look to sin. He has rejected all sins except for gluttony, since he feels he burns plenty of calories doing the Lord's work.

Background/History: Father William knew he was destined for great things from an early age. He grew up in a religious community, a group of Menonites that had survived the Apocalypse by being far removed from everything and everyone. His early life was peaceful, a community that worked together and helped one another. All of that came to a crashing end when a band of marauders found New Zion (the community in question) and rampaged through it, looting, killing, and rapeing as they pleased. William was one of the only survivors. He was about 18 at the time, and new nothing about the outside world. He hid among the ruins for days, scavaging what he could and reading the Bible, looking for an answer as to why this happened. Then, on the seventh day, he had an epiphany. New Zion, for all its fair, was too insular. They had sinned in pride, thinking themselves better than the world, and they had sinned in sloth, ignoring the plight of their fellow man. And so William set out to right those wrongs. He took up what weapons he could find, donned his father's minister's hat and collar, and set out into the wastes to bring enlightenment in one hand and purification in the other. He traveled from town to town, preachingto those who would listen and killing those whose burden of sin was too great for them to be used. Over time, he has learned to use lesser sinners to bring down larger ones, but he has not yet learned to refuse an offer of a good meal. He has only recently arrived at Heolstor City, but is eager to be a part of the good work.

That's most everything. Gota  couple of skill points left to spend, because I didn't know how much languages cost.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 2, 2003)

Orochi - it cost 1 skill point to gain a spoken language and 1 skill point to gain literacy in a language. If you want to you can know how to speak something without being able to read or write it, you can also choose to be able to read a language but not know how to speak it.

Everything else looks good; you may post Father William Mallory in the Rogue's Gallery once you've allocated those last few skill points.

If you're not happy with Perform (Stand Up) for Mallory's preaching ability, you don't need to be restricted by the list in the book. Oratory, Speachmaking, or Storytelling could be substituted. Also, once he's got 5 ranks in Prof (Preacher) and Know (Theology) I'll allow a synergy bonus to Perform checks involoving preaching or religious instruction.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 2, 2003)

Just a re-cap of characters... you all live in or near Heolstor City and at the very least have heard of the other characters. 

Gen (Radiant) a scout and scavanger who lives on the outskirts of civilization.

Finneas Greybull (Mordane76) the mystic scientist from a very respectable family.

Andrew Hunter (Jarval) is one of the famed Heolstor Riders.

Father William Mallory (Orochi) the bounty hunting preacher.

(Tokiwong) will be putting together a soldier/survivalist - but is currently on vacation.

(Urial_fire_of_Heaven) will be putting together a gnomish outrider.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Ack! My D20 Modern book seems to have been 'borrowed' by a friend.
I am currently looking on the web for the basics for a LVL 1 Fast Hero.

If you (Tanstaafl) could just post the saves.skills etc, even a scan, I could makehim up from that...

Sorry, 
-Uriel


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2003)

short point cost question:
at which score do ability scores start to cost double in the point buy system again?


----------



## Douane (Jul 2, 2003)

@ Uriel...:

From the Modern D20 SRD (link in my post on page 1 of this thread):

THE FAST HERO

Ability: Dexterity

Hit Die: 1d8 

Action Points: Fast heroes gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st level and every time they attain a new level in this class. 

Class Skills: The Fast hero’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Balance (Dex), Craft (mechanical) (Int), Drive (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (current events, popular culture, streetwise) (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Pilot (Dex), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Ride (Dex), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (none), and Tumble (Dex).
Also, the starting occupation the character selects can provide additional class skills to choose from.

Skill Points at 1st Level: (5 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 5 + Int modifier.

Table: The Fast Hero
	Base
Class	Attack	Fort	Ref	Will	Class	Defense	Reputation
Level	Bonus		Save	Save	Save	Features	Bonus		Bonus
1st	+0		+0	+1	+0	Talent	+3		+0
2nd	+1		+0	+2	+0	Bonus feat	+4		+0
3rd	+2		+1	+2	+1	Talent	+4		+1
4th	+3		+1	+2	+1	Bonus feat	+5		+1
5th	+3		+1	+3	+1	Talent	+5		+1
6th	+4		+2	+3	+2	Bonus feat	+6		+2
7th	+5		+2	+4	+2	Talent	+6		+2
8th	+6/+1		+2	+4	+2	Bonus feat	+7		+2
9th	+6/+1		+3	+4	+3	Talent	+7		+3
10th	+7/+2		+3	+5	+3	Bonus feat	+8		+3

Starting Feats
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st level, a Fast hero begins play with the Simple Weapons Proficiency feat.

Class Features
All of the following are class features of the Fast hero.

Talents
At 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, and 9th level, the Fast hero selects a talent from the following talent trees. Some trees have a set order that must be followed, while others provide a list to choose from. As long as the hero qualifies, he or she can select freely from any and all talent trees. No talent can be selected more than once unless expressly indicated.

Defensive Talent Tree
The Fast hero gains the ability to improve his or her innate defensive talents as the hero attains new levels.
Evasion: If the Fast hero is exposed to any effect that normally allows a character to attempt a Reflex saving throw for half damage, the Fast hero suffers no damage if he or she makes a successful saving throw. Evasion can only be used when wearing light armor or no armor.
Uncanny Dodge 1: The Fast hero retains his or her Dexterity bonus to Defense regardless of being caught flat-footed or struck by a hidden attacker. (The hero still loses his or her Dexterity bonus to Defense if the hero is immobilized.)
Prerequisite: Evasion.
Uncanny Dodge 2: The Fast hero can no longer be flanked; the hero can react to opponents on opposite sides of him or herself as easily as he or she can react to a single attacker.
Prerequisites: Evasion, uncanny dodge 1.
Defensive Roll: The Fast hero can roll with a potentially lethal attack to take less damage from it. When the Fast hero would be reduced to 0 hit points or less by damage in combat (from a ranged or melee attack), the Fast hero can attempt to roll with the damage.
A Fast hero spends 1 action point to use this talent. Once the point is spent, the hero makes a Reflex saving throw (DC = damage dealt). If the save succeeds, he or she takes only half damage. The Fast hero must be able to react to the attack to execute a defensive roll—if the hero is immobilized, he or she can’t use this talent.
Since this effect would not normally allow a character to make a Reflex save for half damage, the Fast hero’s evasion talent doesn’t apply to the defensive roll.
Prerequisites: Evasion, uncanny dodge 1.
Opportunist: The Fast hero can spend 1 action point to use this talent. Once the point is spent, the hero can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just been struck for damage in melee by another character. This attack counts as the Fast hero’s attack of opportunity for that round. Even a Fast hero with the Combat Reflexes feat can’t use this talent more than once per round.
Prerequisite: Evasion.

Increased Speed Talent Tree
The Fast hero can increase his or her natural base speed.
Increased Speed: The Fast hero’s base speed increases by 5 feet.
Improved Increased Speed: The Fast hero’s base speed increases by 5 feet. This talent stacks with increased speed (10 feet total).
Prerequisite: Increased speed.
Advanced Increased Speed: The Fast hero’s base speed increases by 5 feet. This talent stacks with increased speed and improved increased speed (15 feet total).
Prerequisites: Increased speed, improved increased speed.

Bonus Feats
At 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th level, the Fast hero gains a bonus feat. This feat must be selected from the following list, and the Fast hero must meet any prerequisites.
Acrobatic, Combat Expertise, Combat Throw, Defensive Martial Arts, Double Tap, Elusive Target, Focused, Improved Disarm, Mobility, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Stealthy, Weapon Finesse.


----------



## Douane (Jul 2, 2003)

@ Radiant:

Point-buy

8-14 - 1:1

15-16 - 2:1

17-18 - 3:1


Hope this helps!

Folkert


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks much, Douane.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 2, 2003)

DOUBLE POST -- Oops...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 2, 2003)

Okay -- 

Perhaps we might want to start working on figuring out initial understandings of one another before we get into the story.



> Gen (Radiant) a scout and scavanger who lives on the outskirts of civilization.
> 
> Finneas Greybull (Mordane76) the mystic scientist from a very respectable family.
> 
> ...





From the characters up so far, Finneas and Father Mallory have the highest starting Reputations, probably because we're both vocal fanatics about our respective fields.  Andrew is probably more recognizable as a Rider than an individual at this point in his career, but we've probably seen him around town.

Gen is another matter -- at this point in her life, we've probably SEEN here, but might not know her.



> (Tokiwong) will be putting together a soldier/survivalist - but is currently on vacation.
> 
> (Urial_fire_of_Heaven) will be putting together a gnomish outrider.




Do any of the locals (Gen, Andrew, Finneas, Uriel, and Tokiwong) want to work out some backstory between their characters for before we start?  Does Father Mallory want to work out anything in particular of what he's been doing since his recent arrival that might involve the other characters?


Sorry if I seem a bit eager... I just so itching to play!  I haven't gamed (as a player) in almost a year.  I haven't gamed at all in about two months... HELP!


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 2, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> *
> Perhaps we might want to start working on figuring out initial understandings of one another before we get into the story.*




This is a very good idea. A little more about Heolster City - the population is about 500, there are also a number of scavanger gangs in the area and a few hermit-types who live near the city (about another 100 people). There are several smaller communities in the area, none nearer than a three day journey by horse-back (about 100-120 miles). There is an organized public school system for children aged 6-10; once they can read & do basic arithmetic they're not required to attend. Any education beyond that needs to be aquired through an apprenticship or tutorial relationship with someone who posesses the desired knowledge. There is a mayor who is often easily controlled by a small group of 'wealthy' families. The Riders function as both a police force and military unit; protecting the city and enforcing it's laws. {If that's okay with Jarval.}



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> *
> Sorry if I seem a bit eager... I just so itching to play!  I haven't gamed (as a player) in almost a year.  I haven't gamed at all in about two months... HELP!   *




Me, too... I have had an itch for a game of this type for a while. Also, I'm just about the least patient person I know... but we'll probably get going shortly after Tokiwong returns from vacation.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 2, 2003)

About Helostor City...


Are we using standard North American Geography?  If so, whereabouts is Helostor City located (if that knowledge isn't privileged)?  Also -- what's the climate like in Helostor City?  I keep refering to _Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome_ for climate and whatnot -- so that hot, desert-like climate (so Southwest North America)...


----------



## Orochi (Jul 2, 2003)

Okay, Father William is posted in the Rogue's gallery. I filled in the last two skill points to read and write Hebrew and Ancient Greek, tacked on some ammo for his pistol and a "poor box", and tweaked the background very slighty, adding his tendency to get rid of most of his reward money.

As far as what Father William's doing, he really only does three things as a rule: eat, preach, and kill. He could have met Andrew while tracking down a fugitive, or he has the option to meet just about anyone if they come into one of his services (he'll preach in hotel lobbies if he has to, or wherever he can get space, though God help anyone who doesn't put money in the poor box!)


----------



## Orochi (Jul 2, 2003)

Bloody double post!


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 2, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> *About Helostor City...
> Are we using standard North American Geography?  If so, whereabouts is Helostor City located (if that knowledge isn't privileged)?  Also -- what's the climate like in Helostor City?  I keep refering to Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome for climate and whatnot -- so that hot, desert-like climate (so Southwest North America)... *




Terrain has been shifted a bit by earthquakes and such... and the Earth in general is a bit warmer than it used to be with slightly higher oceans (barely noticeable - nothing approaching _Waterworld_ terrain). I had intended to put Helostor in the former Great Lakes region but can easily re-locate it to a more rugged terrain... say near present-day Phoenix. 

Lots of rocky desert with a few lush valleys. Heolster is located in one of these valleys. Three sides of the commmunity are protected by natural rock walls, sentry posts have been placed at key points. The fourth (North) side of the city has a man-made wall. 

Between the wall and the open desert is a no-man's-land filled with piles of scrap and ramshackle huts. It is almost safe during the daylight hours, but very deadly at night. The good citizens of Heolster are split: some see the slums as an extra layer of protection between Heolster and the Outlands (these tend to be the individuals who never leave the city & therefore don't need to pass through the area) the rest of Heolster's population sees the slums as a blight on their town & would like to get rid of them entirely - some by peaceful methods, some by force or fire. Bringing up this debate is a sure-fire way to start an argument or all-out brawl.

How does that sound to everyone?

_Note: these ideas (the above geographical stuff) are just off the top of my head and is not set in stone, I thought it would take longer to get players for the game & get stats, ect. together, so I'm still world-building. Feel free to offer ideas or suggestions; I'll consider them all and will try to include any that are particularly relavent to your character's history._


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2003)

The setting sounds fine to me.

Gen could probably know Andrew Hunter since it's likely she sees the riders sometimes on her way back and from the town but I guess that's it.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

General Background/Description for Froedrick Ambereyes

A quintessential Gnome in many ways, Froedrick is obsessed with tinkering with things (indeed he collects junk and usually has a bag of 'bits' in his saddlebags/sidecar that he has collected from everywhere and anywhere),running off on 'Grande Adventures' (usually he and Erwin, his Chinchilla) and talking about 'The Big Score'.
Of course, this dreaming must be supplemented by actual  _work_ , so Froedrick earns his keep by working as an Outrider for various Archaelogical digs and expeditions, riding pell'mell across the landscape, a perpetual grin plastered upon his face, a constant gleam in his (slightly Mad) eye.

Froederick dreams of finding a lost Treasure Cache, sure a bag of jewels or a statue of solid Gold would be wonderful, but the Gnome seeks other, more esoteric Loot. Froederick sees himself as the guy who would return good old fashioned entertainment to the World. Having found several old Vid-Disks (he calls them Deeveedees), he has unearther a wealth of stories of the Past, both fanciful and horrific. Not yet sure what a 'Godzilla' is, Froederick is determined never to meet one, for they look fierce indeed.A personnal favorite is one 'Baron Munchausen' which has taken possession of the young Gnome (he now styles himself 'Baron Froederick von Ambereyes'). Of course, as was mentioned, he is a bit Mad...


anal spelling edit


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2003)

lol, that gnome rocks!


----------



## Orochi (Jul 2, 2003)

Boy, we're a crazy bunch, ain't we? Poor Gen's going to think she died and went to Hell.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't know what's worse... Urial having a character that emulates a movie character or the fact that I've seen _The Adventures of Baron von Munchausen_!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2003)

this is all so wyrd...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 3, 2003)

Um...I own _both_ versions of the adventures of baron von munchausen...the terry Gilliam one and the original, German 'It's 1942 and everything is 'A-OK' in germany'  Propaganda one 

http://www.german-cinema.de/archive/film_view.php?film_id=797


Munchausen ROCKS! just for that, Tanstaalf, I AM ging to be the Baron...I was just being silly 



-Uriel


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 3, 2003)

Lol! That's fine Urial... I'll just have to be careful what other 'sages' Froedrick is exposed to as the game progresses...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2003)

this really sucks, my D20 modern book still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 7, 2003)

When did you order it? (I don't remember who shipped mine, but it took about 8 weeks to arrive... very frustrating.) Almost all of the information in the rule book is in the SRD - Douane posted the links earlier in this thread -  but you do miss a few of the setting-specific base classes & the artwork.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *When did you order it? (I don't remember who shipped mine, but it took about 8 weeks to arrive... very frustrating.) Almost all of the information in the rule book is in the SRD - Douane posted the links earlier in this thread -  but you do miss a few of the setting-specific base classes & the artwork. *




two weeks ago. I'll try the SRD, just hate to read up on rules on the screen.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> two weeks ago. I'll try the SRD, just hate to read up on rules on the screen. *




Yeah, I know what you mean... and it's a hassle to re-format & print (this is legal, as long as the printed copy contains the OGL disclosure). We are still waiting for Tokiwong's character as well, so you have some more time if you want to wait for the book.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean... and it's a hassle to re-format & print (this is legal, as long as the printed copy contains the OGL disclosure). We are still waiting for Tokiwong's character as well, so you have some more time if you want to wait for the book. *




my printer doesn't work aniay at the moment. If it doesn't arrive within the next two days I'll use the files.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2003)

since this once my local store left me down ( over a week and they can't even give me a time) i ordered it on amazon, should take 3 to five days. I hope it's not too long but I realy can't work with those files.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 11, 2003)

Radiant - don't worry about it to much... as I said before, we're still waiting for Tokiwong's character.

Also, if you're stats are not ready at the very begining of the game, that's okay. There'll be a bit of RP before you _need_ stats for anything. 

I'd like to start the game ASAP... by the 16th at the latest.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 12, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Radiant - don't worry about it to much... as I said before, we're still waiting for Tokiwong's character.
> 
> Also, if you're stats are not ready at the very begining of the game, that's okay. There'll be a bit of RP before you need stats for anything.
> 
> I'd like to start the game ASAP... by the 16th at the latest. *




thanks, at least i got an order at a shop who still had some, seems that the book isn't available at the moment. Are they doing are revised for it too?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 12, 2003)

I have not heard anything about a revision; I really hope they're not revising it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 12, 2003)

I was just about to ask when we were starting...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 15, 2003)

Okay, here's what we have so far:

Mordane76 will be playing Finneas Greybull.

Orochi will be playing Father William Mallory.

Radiant will be playing Gen; no stats yet.

Jarval will be playing Andrew Hunter; also no stats so far.

Urial_fire_of_Heaven will be playing Froedrick Ambereyes; no stats yet.

Tokiwong may be putting together a character; no background or stats so far.


Jarval, Urial, Tokiwong - how are things coming for your characters? (Tokiwong, I need at least a brief background blurb and a name for your character in the next few days.)

I'd like to start the game tomorrow and continue to flesh out stats as we progress through the introduction... is this okay with everyone?


----------



## Orochi (Jul 15, 2003)

Sooner is better!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Froederick Ambereyes
Gnome Outrider 
(Fast Hero 2)

Str 10  4
Dex 16  10
Con 16 6
Int 14 6
Wis 14 6
Cha 12 4

HP [22] (8+8+6Con>

Action 6

BaB +1
Fort +3
Ref +5
Will +2
Defense +4
Reputation: +0
AC 16
Move 20
Init +3

Starting Occupation:Advenmturer:Knowledge-Ancient Pop Culture and Spot as Class skills
Feats Simple Weapons Proficiency,
Point Blank Shot (1st)
 Weapon Finesse (2nd)
Small (+4 Hide,AC,Base to Hit),
+2 to Listen,
+2 to Alchemy (Prefession-Chemistry?),
Low-Light Vision,+2 saves vs. Illusions,
+1 vs. Goblinoids & Kobolds,
cast Dancing Lights,Ghost Sounds,Prestidigitation each 1/day,
+4 Dodge vs. Giants, Speak with burrowing mammals 1 minute/day 

Talent Tree:
Evasion: If the Fast hero is exposed to any effect that
normally allows a character to attempt a Reflex saving 
throw for half damage, the Fast hero suffers no damage 
if he or she makes a successful saving throw. Evasion 
can only be used when wearing light armor or no armor.



Skills (30)
Balance 2/+5
Craft-Mechanical4/+6 
Drive 5/+8 
Escape Artist 2/+5
Hide 2/+9 
Knowledge-Old World Pop Culture 3/+5 
Move Silently 3/+6
Profession-Animal Trainer 1/+3
Listen <cross> 1/+5 
Spot 4/+6
Tumble 2/+5

Let me know if we are not Literate, in which case 
I will respend a few points...





Gear
 Riding Leathers (AC+2)
Beretta 92F -I rolled an '18', I am not sure
 as to how the wealth is applied exactly, sorry. 
(Radient is right, reading this off of a screen 
hurts the eyes). However many bullets you think is appropriate 
forthe scene/keeping the flavor is fine by me (recalls Mad max and his lack
 of shotgun shells).

Light Crossbow-Compound (125 lb draw)
2 4-Bolt Arms on crossbow, quiver of 12 on hip and another on bike.
3 Knives

Old Motorcycle with Sidecar (think WWII courier bikes)
-converted to Solar Battery

Backpack, canteens,tools for bike,solar powered Disk Player 
(old vidgame etc...capable of playing DVD,CD,)
12" flatscreen in sidecar for viewing
Bedroll, carrier for Erwin.

Erwin the Chinchilla 

Flashlight,100'nylon rope and climbing hook,hammer,
bag of nails,bolts,washers etc...
lots of seemingly useless knick-knacks

Let me know if anyone spots any blaring holes in him.
Likewise, how advanced are computers in our world at this point? I will rework some skills if they are in working order.
SOmewhere out there is that cache in an old Hard-drive where some geek downloaded the entire Johnny Carson series...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 15, 2003)

Urial_fire_of_Heaven - good questions, I'll try to answer them all.

Computers... you'll find a few that are still working, but nothing more technologically advanced than we have now. Most will be balky and tempermental even when they are functional. There is no internet. Heolster City would have a few, but very limited printing capacity. One of them, gasp, even plays card games!

Ammunition... purchase as much as you'd like at the start of the game but do not expect to find much as the game progresses. Any ammo that you do find would be either home-made or re-cased shells. The skill of the person who made them would modify (either in a positive or a negative way) the effectiveness of the shells.

Literacy... you're automatically literate in your native language (for Freoderick you may choose English/Common or Gnomish); literacy in any other language requires the expenditure of skill points; it costs two skill points to be able to speak and be literate in a single language, one rank each in Speak Language and Read/Write Language.

Wealth... in d20 Modern everything has a purchase DC. If the DC is lower than your current weath bonus you may purchase it with no penalties (so buy these things first). If the purchase DC is higher than your current Wealth Bonus by 1-10 points, you lose 1 point of Wealth after that item is purchases. If the purchase DC is 11-15 points higher than your current Wealth bonus you lose 1d6 points of Wealth after the item is purchased. If the purchase DC is 16 or more points higher than your current Wealth bonus you lose 2d6 points of Wealth after the item is purchased.

I'll not be using the 1 point of Weath bonus loss for each item over DC 15 that is purchased or the licencing restrictions on firearms.

I hope that my description is not excessively convoluted and confusing. The d20:Modern Wealth system takes a little getting used to, but are okay once you've grasped them - I especially like the 'On Hand' rules. 

Johnny Carson... very likely... isn't it neat how many '80s comedies and serialized sitcoms have made it onto DVD?  This'll be fun!

Froederick can be posted in the Rouge's Gallery whenever you're ready. A few minor requests, please change the formating of his skill list so that the total bonus is in front of the slash and the number of ranks in the skill are behind the slash, also for cross class skills please list the ranks with a decimal point (1.0). FYI, I usually use the abreviation PCS to indicate perminant class skills.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 17, 2003)

Let the games begin... IC Thread

Those of you who are still working on stats; feel free to post IC stuff, we can keep working on stats as we move through the intro. of the game (I would like everyone to have final drafts of characters - including backgrounds and stats - posted in the  Rouge's Gallery ASAP, by the begining of August at the very latest).


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm glad our little interchange didn't degenerate into a fight, Uriel... I'm hoping not to get my butt handed to me before the first page of posts.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

yippie, my d20 modern book finaly arrived


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 26, 2003)

Cool!!


Everyone: Sorry I was AWOL this week... we had difficulty with our phone line (and with the really _brilliant_ folks who work for our phone company. Everything should be find now & I'm gallantly resisting the urge to rant!


Tokiwong: If you're still interested in this game (& have time for it) please let me know...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Geography ? posted in IC Thread*

The setting is N. America; but the shape of the land and some of the features as well as climate, ect. have been altered by nuclear war followed by natural disasters. Heolster City is somewhere in the area that used to be Arizona or New Mexico.

Sea Level has been raised slighly and the overall temperature of the Earth is a few degrees higher. Mutations are much more common (you'll find varients on both domesticated and wild animals fairly frequently, as well as slightly altered humans - there are rumors that some of these alterations have been purposfully directed, but they're of the uban legand quality... my neighbor's cousin knew a guy who...).

Ms. Eliza will supply you with a map soon. I'll get it up today if I have enough time.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

> "You know, if you're gonna send someone to save the world, make sure they like it the way it is." Xander Cage (Vin Diesel) XXX.




do you know if that new Vin Diesel movie is a sequel to XXX? Forgot how it's called but surprise surprise it was something with an X.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> do you know if that new Vin Diesel movie is a sequel to XXX? Forgot how it's called but surprise surprise it was something with an X. *




I'm not sure... on a related note I was surprised & glad to see that Diesel wasn't in the sequel to _The Fast and the Furious_.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure... on a related note I was surprised & glad to see that Diesel wasn't in the sequel to The Fast and the Furious. *




I'll chek what it was tomorow. And yep if he where I would have felt kinda obliged to watch it and I'm realy thankfull that I didn't


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 29, 2003)

Me too... and I already have enough movies that I 'have' to see this summer!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Me too... and I already have enough movies that I 'have' to see this summer! *




same here


----------

